# Poling Platform Mods - Looking for Opinions?



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Been thinking about changing the platform on my 17.8 HB for a while now.  I've always kinda liked the short platforms on Gheenoes....with the platform sitting just forward of the motor.  I fish solo a lot and hate when the skiff squats in the rear when I'm on the platform.  I'm thinking that if I move the deck of the platform slightly forward and lower, it will help balance the skiff better and as a bonus, make it easier to get up and down and not break my azz now that I'm over 45!

I was looking thru Skiff Republic and saw the article on Bob Stearns...he had the same idea and had his platform modified (pic below).  He thinks it makes you less visible to fish since you're not so high in the air.  His platform is only 24" and he said if he did it again it would be only 20" tall.

I stopped by Blue point Fab. last week and discussed it with the guys and they think it's a pretty cool idea. They have never done one on a 17.8 HB yet but have done them on Glades Skiffs.  They think they can make it work and look great too.  It would have a notch cut out of the back of the platform deck and a low 2"-3" rail around the back edge.  One of my concerns is making it high enough to still trim trim the motor (60hp 4S Yam) up to get the prop of of the water without hitting the frame of the platform.

First pic is mine, 2nd is Stearns.  

What y'all think?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I still think you'll have, basically, the same amount of squat. As far as the fish having a harder time seeing you on a shorter platform, you'll also have a harder time seeing them. Regardless of the height of the platform or the distance you are from the fish, if you can see that fish, that fish can see you. If you want the shorter platform for ease of getting up and down, then go for it. But, I don't think it's gonna really do much for the squatting. Or even helping to sneak up on fish, the attitude of the fish dictates that. Just my opinion, though. 

But that Caimen sure is badass....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> He thinks it makes you less visible to fish since you're not so high in the air


Which explains why I don't have any platforms on the Slipper. ;D

Most days I sit on the bow and tippy toe across the flats at Pellicer.
Talk about keepin' a low profile.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Net 30..

I'm looking for a platform that will clear my Mercury 60hp and the one I have no will not clear all the way. For some reason, Mercury decided to make their small 4 strokes look Verado style and shot themselves in the foot.

I may be looking for a platform like yours if the measurements work. I'd entertain trading my 2012 platform if it would work better for you.. Mine could be cut down by Bluepoint and made to fit in front of your O/B..

Mine...


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Net , While I think it is true that the higher you are , the better the 
fish can see you ( and you can see them ) and the further forward 
you move your weight toward midship from the stern , the better 
the weight distribution . The negative result might be that you will 
find yourself hitting your motor with your pole much too often .( You
are further forward and lower and will have lost the clearance over the
motor ) . I don't know if the slight gain you will get from moving your 
weight forward about 1' or less will be worth it . By the way , my son 
fishes solo from his Waterman 16 occasionally and poles from the bow 
platform or a cooler . He swears that it works much better that way .
You asked for opinions and this is mine , but I have never fished from
a skiff with the lower , forward platform . Perhaps someone who has
will chime in .


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Your crazy! I fish a lot solo and pole my waterman backwards. You should do the same. The squat factor is not going to change enough to justify changing the integrity of the skiff. Those forward platforms are redicoulous. Hitting the motor when flying up on a school of weary fishing is a no no. And it will happen. Get blueprint to fabricate the original whip platform. By far the best your route.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Why not just get a 10 gallon cooler and fill it with water and put it on the front deck of the skiff when you're poling. That should take care of the squatting issue. You could easily do it with a bilge pump.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I've never poled a boat with sponsons, from the bow. I imagine there could be some issues with slap inside that pocket, maybe not. Although my skiff poles much better from the bow, when I'm solo, because there's no squat. I still choose to pole from the stern, strictly for the advantage I get in visibility from the extra height. In my experience, most fish usually hear or feel you before they actually see you. 

Snookdaddy's proposition sounds like catching 2 fish with 1 lure, if you're really wanting to change it up though. Personally I'd stick with what you have, and figure out a way to make it work for you. Also, it looks as though Sterns rear deck is configured differently than yours. Allowing him to bring his platform further forward than yours would.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Snookdaddy:  thanks for the offer but Bluepoint said that in order to make it work, they would have to have to curve the legs forward to get enough room to trim the motor.

Ridiculous:  You're right on about the slap inside the sponsons...sucks.  Stearns skiff looks like a Maverick Tunnel and the deck is very different.  I agree that it makes his easier to do and probably more effective in the long run.

Blueskimmer:  My biggest worry is what you said...hitting the motor with the pole by being any further forward....might defeat the whole purpose of this whacky idea of mine?

Capt E:  I'm trying to use the existing mounting points on the deck for the new platform and avoid any more $ in glass work.  I think the orig. Whip platform would interfere with the live well and release well on the stern corners?

RedAnt:  Not a bad idea.  Can I substitute the water with Mount Gay, Cokes and ice?

I'm still on the fence about doing this.  I love my skiff and don't want it to end up looking like a bastardized gypsy chop-job.....


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

For what it's worth, I've poled Maverick 17 tunnels with both the regular platform and the low forward platform and in that application, I prefer the low one. With the tunnel and high motor mounting those boats have Empire State like platform heights and it's hard to get up and down the thing with any grace at all. (at least for me)
It does take a little getting used to poling with the motor being in the way but it becomes second nature in a few days.

It would be nice if you could get on a boat with a forward platform like that and see if you like it before the major surgery.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Net
Stearns's boat has no back deck for anyone to fish on. The Maverick one is nice if it were higher.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Net , 
  One more suggestion . Have Bluepoint make a safety rail for your 
skiff . They can weld receiver tubes under your platform , so it can
easily be removed for trailering , low bridges , etc. . They make
the simplest , strongest and most elegant one out there and you
would be amazed at the difference having a rail makes .

  We have a tall (40" ) platform on our Waterman 18 to allow for 
the jackplate . Although no one has fallen off of it , ( I have good balance ) ,
I came close enough once to look around for a soft landing place . I saw 
a center console with an Edson steering wheel in front , A razor sharp 
stainless propeller behind and oyster reefs to the left and right . I decided 
to regain my balance . I also decided to order a rail from Bluepoint so I
would have something to reach out and grab next time .

   Once installed , we realized unexpected bonus benefits . Climbing up on
the platform , which previously had required some balancing dexterity , now
was a piece of cake . Grab the rail , pull and step - you're there . Instead of
tiring yourself out reflexively maintaining balance , you lean against the rail
and relax . We can now apply more power to the pole , when needed , using
the pole as a brace . If doing a drift , the guy on the tower can either lean
back , or , my favorite , face the stern and lean against the rail and cast to
open waters . We can now literally pole all day without tiring . Of all the
additions we have made to our skiff since we got it , we rate the rail as the 
most important . I don't understand why every skiff doesn't have one .


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Blue,

Please post a picture of your leaning post on the poling platform and height from the platform. I have one for my casting platform, but I'm going to have one made for my poling platform.

I'm just trying to figure out if I want the PP lean bar a little lower or higher than the one on the casting platform.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Net ,
> One more suggestion . Have Bluepoint make a safety rail for your
> skiff . They can weld receiver tubes under your platform , so it can
> easily be removed for trailering , low bridges , etc. . They make
> ...


Thanks.  Would def. help with the balance and dexterity factor.  When I was in my 30's and 40's balance was something I took for granted.  i have taken a few scary falls of a platform - kissed the prop once and got some good oyster slices twice...other times just got a good ol' mud dunkin. My platform now is 38" off the deck.

Would love to see a pic or two when you get the chance.  Maybe the cooler on the bow and a rail would solve the problem?


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

> > Net ,
> > One more suggestion . Have Bluepoint make a safety rail for your
> > skiff . They can weld receiver tubes under your platform , so it can
> > easily be removed for trailering , low bridges , etc. . They make
> ...




































   We swap the rail between the 2 skiffs as needed . 36" from platform to rail top
seemed right to us , so that's what we ordered and it works for the both of us . I'm
6' , my son is 6'4" , so I guess the height was a compromise , but it works . Bluepoint
told us that the " horns " are a standard length and should be trimmed to fit . We have
not trimmed ours yet , but plan to cut 2" - 3" off . Every now and then we click the pole
on the horn , so it really does need to be cut back . The last pic is of the tab we had
fabricated for the pole holder . Leaning down to fit the platform mounted holder puts
your butt smack into the rail and tends to lean you off balance a little . Works better
up a little higher so you don't have to bend over .   You know , a cooler full of water on 
the bow just might solve the old " solo squat " problem .


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Blueskimmer...thanks for pics...your sleds look real nice.

How long would you make the horns based on your experience?


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Net ,

   Thanks for the compliment . We enjoy and use the heck out of both skiffs .
The 18 when tides are normal to high and the 16 when they are low or for
extreme back lake exploring . 

The horns come from Bluepoint a standard length , about 23" tip to tip .
They leave them longer than they need to be so you can decide what
length you want . My son wanted to cut about 2 1/2" off each end early on ,
but I wasn't so sure . I now agree with him . ( A couple of years or so later ) .
The point is , Bluepoint has it right , use the rail awhile then you will know 
what you want . When I first saw the thing , I didn't think the rails were long
enough . I mean , I wanted some handle bars up there . It almost looked too
fragile and minimal to trust . Listen , exactly the opposite is true . You are in
your momma's arms up there . And the only interference with the pole is when
you start up with it for the next stroke too close to your hip and click the horn .
So cut off what's sticking out and you're clear . The height from the platform
is another personal variable to consider . My son , with 38" inseams can
almost sit on the rail . I am at 32" so the top hits me a couple of inches
below the belt . We are both used to it now , but I think it would be better for
my son if it were a little higher  . Bluepoint can help with these decisions .
You will need receiver tubes for the rail . I strongly suggest that you take
your ( beautiful ) skiff to them for that installation . We were not able to
do that and had to rely on local aluminum fabricators . We had to remove
the poling deck , which is attached with bolts and 5200 . The bolts , easy ,
the 5200 , traumatic . Plus trusting some guy who doesn't speak skiff but
welds aluminum jungle gyms for flatsburners could result in some sloppyness .
Could and did . Take it to Bluepoint. They can weld the tubes on without
removing the platform .


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I made plans to bring it to Bluepoint in the next week or so. They're the only ones I would trust with my baby. I'll update with pics on what happens next. 

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

My immediate concern on lowering the PP is the height of the horizintal bar .....as in breaking your neck if for some unforseen circumstance tossed u back into the bar. We are all boat owners so hitting our heads does not count.

Just me.... and murphy


----------

